#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >  .

## Goblin_Gaga

:  -.

 *!!!    !*  

  ""?       ( . Buchhalter - ,  Buch -   halten - )       ,   ,          .     ,      (  )         .                .        ,     ,      .        .

1997 .  ------       -         ,  ,         .        .

 .              (   - 15 ).  .  .       .    :

-   ? **  ?   !   !

  ...

 .  .        .     -    .       :

-  !        !      !

            ,      ,     ,     .      .

 .  ,  ,      .             ..   .    . , ,     .                    " , , *,    ".          ,     ,  ,      .      .

 .           .         .     ,     .    . . , ,     !         . 

 .       .    .           .                :

-    ?

       -      !

,           .   .     -  ,      .  ,           ,    .    ,               : ", ***,    , ",     ,     : "*      ,    ,  "   .

----------

,         , ...................   -      .
      ......   (   )    .
..... .

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> __ 
> *  ,         , ...................   -      .
>       ......   (   )    .
> ..... .*


, ,  ,  ,        ...

  -   ,   - .

----------


## stas

!
   .     disclaimer'.

Goblin_Gaga,    ?

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _  stas_ 
> *
> Goblin_Gaga,    ?*


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

,       ,        .
    ,    .

  -   ,     .

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> __ 
> *  ,       ,        .
>     ,    .
> 
>   -   ,     .*


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## stas

disclaimer'  ...

----------


## ToT

, 
 :Smilie: 
 .

   :,  ,   .





@#$ 
";

   ....
           .

----------


## stas

,  ,   ...

      ,        ,   .

   disclaimer . ,    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## ToT

,      ,
 :Smilie: 

      ,  , ,
 :Smilie: 

 :Smilie: 
 :Smilie: 

,  .
    .


    , .

----------


## stas

,

   ,            :Smilie:

----------


## Lavrik

> _  stas_ 
> *,
> 
>    ,           *


   -        :No-no:   :No-no:   :No-no:

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _  ToT_ 
> *, 
> 
>  .
> 
>    :,  ,   .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!        ...      ...

----------


## ()

,      ...
         *  ... .
:
 "*" ,  "...". 
  ... ,    ,       ,  ...
-,      ?       ...

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _   ()_ 
> *  ,      ...
>          *  ... .
> :
>  "*" ,  "...". 
>   ... ,    ,       ,  ...
> -,      ?       ...*


   .   :
"  ...  "    :
"  ***  ".
    .  !

----------


## stas

,    :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
/
 /

!  !  ,  ,      .     -    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ToT

> .


 ....    ... ......
 :Smilie: )))
__________________
 : 
   ,               :Smilie: 
      ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _  ToT_ 
> **


,     "  "  " "... :Big Grin:

----------

,          :yes:  (     :No-no:  ),       . ,       ,    . 

             .  __  , ,  ,  ,  ,   ,     . -,       / (,     ),      .     ,       .  :Lol:           .   ,    .  :Frown: 

 ,  , ,          .           !  :Smilie:

----------

-   !  ,  ,    ...

----------

19 !

 !      -    . 

               . 

    "  18   ".

----------

?     ()  ..      ...
        -    ...
       ...

----------

,          . 


> __ 
> *       ?    (...)   .. (...)         -    ...        ...*


    , ,            ,    . ,   (,    )    .     ,      ,    ,    ?    .         .   ,       ,      . 


> 20.  ,        
> 
>  20.1.   
> 
>  ,   **  (...)   ,       , -                      .


 *,  * , ,  , .     ,   ,        .

----------

, 
    .      ,      . .


,    !

----------

> __ 
> *,    !*


  :Sun:

----------


## a

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyBuh

,      ,         "  " -     .    (     )     ()  -    ( -   ).

  -      ,    - ...    ,    .     ,       -    ,       -  .  , -   ,      ...

    disclaimer-           .    -  .

----------

**   .

----------


## -

.     .          .           .

----------


## ltymuf

.      .

----------


## Sureken

.  ,    .  **    .

----------


## diotima

?    )

----------

> ?


 :Big Grin: 

       ,  ?!

----------


## Cetca

, -  ,  ,  ,   ,  .     .     . :yes:

----------


## korolev_maks

, .)

----------

